# Out of breath and fainting spells - out of shape or something else?



## frlsgirl

My trainer has been working me really hard lately and I actually fainted after a lesson a couple of months ago. Since then she's been working me even harder and I nearly passed out again yesterday. We started out just walking and trotting and slowly increasing the length of time that I would trot without a break. Fast forward 6 months and now I’m trotting and cantering for nearly 25 minutes out of a 30 minute lesson. 

I feel like I can’t get enough air in my lungs and then I get stitches. Plus I noticed that since it’s gotten colder, my lungs hurt more. When the lesson is finally over I walk around on a loose rein for about 5 to 10 minutes. That’s when I noticed that I suddenly feel sick, light headed, and I can’t seem to slow down my breath. Then I start to see spots. 

My instructor always tells me that I shouldn’t be out of breath. She has caught me holding my breath a few times, which I didn’t realize I was doing. So I wonder if that has something to do with it? This is so frustrating and embarrassing. What makes it worse is that she is 63 and I’m 37! The woman can run circles around me and I just get dizzy watching her!

I recently had a complete physical for insurance purposes and got a score of 100 out of 100 so I consider myself pretty healthy. I sit at a desk all day but do work out in the evenings. My blood-pressure is on the low side of normal 98/55. I’ve had trouble with fainting spells when I lived in Colorado at 10,000 feet. I had a stress test back then and the cardiologist said that my heart does occasionally skip a beat but it’s nothing to worry about (idiopathic tachycardia). My primary doctor said it was just altitude sickness and nothing to worry about. I live at a lower elevation now so that shouldn’t be a problem.

Am I just out of shape? Or could it be something else? I’ve been working out harder and harder at home on my elliptical trainer. I also do different workout videos to keep it interesting. Sometimes I don’t feel like doing a heavy workout so I’ll just go for a 45 minute brisk walk instead.

Any ideas?


----------



## amp23

I have similar issues but I have what doctors have called exercise-induced asthma. Would something like this be possible?


----------



## tempest

What does your daily diet consist of? How many calories are you eating? How long and how hard are you workouts when you workout at home (are you pushing your cardio to the maximum or are they relatively light workouts)? I know you mentioned some of the workouts you do but more information would be great.

I ask about your diet because it sounds to me like your blood glucose levels are low. When your blood glucose levels are low you become very susceptible to passing out. And if you're working out really hard and not getting enough calories everyday to replace the ones you've lost your body will start to eat itself and your blood glucose levels will drop dangerously low.

Oh, and regarding low blood sugar (glucose), did the physical you took test for hypoglycemia?

Or, as Amp said, there is always the potential of asthma. Thanks Amp, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## frlsgirl

My fasting glucose was 77. Here is what I eat before I ride:

2 multigrain blueberry waffles with 1 tablespoon of almond butter. Once cup of green tea without sugar. Total calories: 270. Total sugar grams: about 12.

On my way to the lesson, I drink about 8 to 16 ounces of water.


----------



## amp23

I don't know much about diets and how different things affect the body, so that's why my only thought was asthma. Either way, I know how frustrating loss of breath and dizziness can be and I hope you can figure out what's wrong and fix it!


----------



## beau159

Think of an endurance rider who trots/lopes for hours on a 50 mile race. They aren't fainting. Or out of breath. 

Something doesn't sound right. When you were in for your physical, did you mention this issue you were having?

I'd be digging a little deeper to find out what's going on.


----------



## frlsgirl

The physical was for insurance purposes so I tried to paint as positive of a picture as possible  but according to the bloodwork, measurements and vital signs I'm in excellent shape. I later mentioned the fainting issue to my primary care and she said that some people are just more prone to fainting.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Drink plenty of water, eat a carb packed meal before you go and ride (like a few hrs before) and after. It's a work out, and holding your breath is never a good idea!


----------



## frlsgirl

Sample weekly excercise routine:

Monday - 45 minute walk
Tuesday - 75 crunches, 40 leg lifts & 50 second plank
Wednesday - 35 minutes on elyptical trainer at setting 9
Thursday - 80 crunches, 40 leg lifts & 55 second plank plus 25 minutes on elyptical trainer at setting 5
Friday - 27 minute kettle bell work-out video
Saturday - 45 minute walk plus 25 minutes on elyptical at setting 5
Sunday - riding lesson


----------



## DancingArabian

I'm another one with exercise-induced asthma. It does sound like a possibility but it would also affect your workouts. It also sounds like you could just be holding your breath.

Do you do any hard cardio? It looks like you have a good workout program going but I don't see anything that really gets your heart rate up and keeps it up.

EIA and just being out of shape can be difficult to tell apart. Coughing, wheezing, and a runny nose are also some symptoms of EIA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Your body isn't expelling the carbon dioxide. When you exhale purse your lips and exhale thro them. This changes the pressure in your lungs and is a benefit. If you're pooped after 25 min the horse must be worn out as well. You are paying for the lessons and she wants your money so you decide when and how long a walking break you need.


----------



## frlsgirl

Saddlebag said:


> Your body isn't expelling the carbon dioxide. When you exhale purse your lips and exhale thro them. This changes the pressure in your lungs and is a benefit. If you're pooped after 25 min the horse must be worn out as well. You are paying for the lessons and she wants your money so you decide when and how long a walking break you need.


Good point. She did mention that I don't breath properly (not breath deeply enough) and I do sometimes hold my breath and don't even realize it.


----------



## frlsgirl

DancingArabian said:


> I'm another one with exercise-induced asthma. It does sound like a possibility but it would also affect your workouts. It also sounds like you could just be holding your breath.
> 
> Do you do any hard cardio? It looks like you have a good workout program going but I don't see anything that really gets your heart rate up and keeps it up.
> 
> EIA and just being out of shape can be difficult to tell apart. Coughing, wheezing, and a runny nose are also some symptoms of EIA.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did take a claritin to combat the runny nose, so maybe it's EIA after all. Regarding getting heart rate up - I switch back and forth between cardio zone and fat burning zone. So one day I'll do cardio and the next fat burning zone.


----------



## Zexious

I was going to say it sounds like asthma to me... Or maybe you just need to work out more/harder? xD That's my answer for everything...


----------



## frlsgirl

Zexious said:


> I was going to say it sounds like asthma to me... Or maybe you just need to work out more/harder? xD That's my answer for everything...


Ha, ha - yeah I will try that. I might join a local boot camp group; maybe having someone yell at me will motivate me to work out harder!


----------



## DancingArabian

Here's my symptoms for EIA:

- feels like something is smothering my lungs. Ever go swimming in a pool and felt that heavy chest feeling after? Or maybe had someone sit on you? Feels like that.
- feels like my airways are just not big enough, like trying to breathe through a straw
- runny nose
- non-productive cough
- occasional wheezing

I can only exert myself for a minute or so before I feel it, can push through 2.5 mins then need to rest for 1.5. Rest no longer means full stop - I can just slow down. When I was first diagnosed I could only work for about 20 seconds and had to full stop for 5 mins.

With an inhaler those windows are larger. If I exercise and keep myself just below wheezing, it actually helps to strength train my lungs so I can increase their efficiency and keep the asthma at bay a little longer and recover a little faster.

I chose EIA as my fitness focus for my college fitness requirement and did some mild self experimenting based on research and found:

- hydration levels are important! Dehydration contributes to the effects and severity of the asthma. I noticed a positive difference within 2 days of upping my water.
- breathing through your nose. Your nose warms and humidifies the air whereas breathing through your moth does not. Warm, humid air is better for us than cold, dry air.
- find the point at where you start to feel your symptoms and do your cardio just below that level.
- when wheezing, stand up straight, mouth to the sky and breathe deeply and slowly through your nose. Don't hunch over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

The fainting is most likely caused by a drop in your blood pressure. It can be brought on by exertion/heavy work. Since your resting BP is already low, and then you don't breathe how you should be...Its a nasty combination.

The blood in your body isn't sending enough to your brain. Perhaps if you are in a 2-point for 20 minutes, the blood is not flowing how it should be due to muscles flexed. Then when you sit back down and release your legs (the blood swooshes down into your legs and causes a lightheaded feeling)

Now, this ^^^ HAS happened to me before working out. Sitting is a chair position on a wall for 5 Minutes. When you finally release your legs, I can feel the blood returning to my legs and will have a "fuzzy" brain moment for a few minutes until my head is clear. Never to the point of fainting thought.

When you start to feel dizzy,you need to elevate your feet. (Impossible to do on a horse I know...)

If you are otherwise healthy...There may not be much you can do for it. Do you ever have problems outside of horseback riding? Like dizziness getting out of bed? 

Did you bring this up in your physical?

Understanding Fainting -- the Basics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella

Take a 2 minitue walk break in the middle. Do not push yourself until you pass out! Talk to your doctor. Other option is take a couple of jelly beans etc along and munch them on your walk break.


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow that's all great information.

I think it might be a combination of multiple things that you've all suggested.

If I do floor excercises and get up too fast, I get light headed - probably due to low BP.

My lungs will actually ache from breathing the cold air/breathing a large amount of air too fast - probably a touch of EIA.

I do get the shakes in between meals if I don't eat right so I keep a pretty strickt diet - I might just need to increase my calories at breakfast time to help me get through my Sunday morning riding lesson.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Also, did you get your blood drawn? Was your hemoglobin in normal limits? One of the possible problems could be anemia. Do you eat enough protein and get enough iron? Its EXTREMELY important in the diet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> My fasting glucose was 77. Here is what I eat before I ride:
> 
> 2 multigrain blueberry waffles with 1 tablespoon of almond butter. Once cup of green tea without sugar. Total calories: 270. Total sugar grams: about 12.
> 
> On my way to the lesson, I drink about 8 to 16 ounces of water.


Yeah see that isn't enough carbs to offset the ones that you burn. You should also drink water during your lesson too... staying hydrated is very important.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

It sounds like me, I have exercise induced asthma too. My doctor gave me an inhaler to use about 10 minutes before heavy exercise. I now don't pass out on my horse anymore, but I can also JOG which I've never been able to do in my life without severe pain.

Last summer I passed out so bad that my trainer had to run up and catch me before I hit the ground.


----------



## frlsgirl

Cinnys Whinny said:


> It sounds like me, I have exercise induced asthma too. My doctor gave me an inhaler to use about 10 minutes before heavy exercise. I now don't pass out on my horse anymore, but I can also JOG which I've never been able to do in my life without severe pain.
> 
> Last summer I passed out so bad that my trainer had to run up and catch me before I hit the ground.


Oh wow - glad I'm not the only one. I don't want my trainer to think that I'm a liability so I need to get this under control. I made an appointment with an allergist.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah see that isn't enough carbs to offset the ones that you burn. You should also drink water during your lesson too... staying hydrated is very important.


I know but trying to sit the trot with a full bladder is no fun  I wonder how competitive dressage riders deal with that.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I'm seeing a lack of protein. You should be eating 1/2 of your weight in grams of protein. I would ditch the waffles and eat a fruit smoothie with Vega or a protein powder added and add a lot more weight training to your work out.
I can do 30 minutes on an elliptical at level 12 on the hills program at 6 mph with my heart rate up to about 80% max and feel hunky dory the whole way through.
Weighted squats at max weight I can do one rep and that's it before I need to have a break. My heart rate is through the roof, I feel light headed and need some protein (lol yes I have protein cravings). I ride up to about 3 horses per day, the highest level is schooling GP, and it is not a thing, I don't get light headed even when I'm really having to push and ride. All top riders cross train so when they get on the horses, even up to the last horse, they are fresh and have energy to put in a good ride.

Anyways, the long and the short is eat more protein - eat food as fuel! Add in some protein powder to your day, keep drinking water and do more weighted exercise and worry less about low intensity cardio.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159

I agree. Add some egg whites to your breakfast or something because you've got no protein there. And a piece of fruit (not just the blueberrys in the waffles). Fruits are high in "natural" sugar, so I usually only eat one per day, but they are still good fruits. 

"Cardio Zone" on an exercise machine is a bunch of bull, IMO. If you can stay on that thing for 35 minutes in "cardio zone", then it's not cardio zone. I invested in a heart rate moniter a few years ago and it was the best money I ever spent. Really makes you realize how OFF the gym equipment is. 

For my "easy cardio" (as I like to call it), I'll do 45 minutes to an hour keeping my heart rate about 160 bpm steady. You burn a ton of calories and fat during the workout. 

For some high intensity to change it up, I'll do intervals to get that good cardio blast. For example:
3 minute warm up
2 minutes at 200 bpm heart rate
3 minutes recovery
2 minutes 200 bpm
3 minutes recovery
2 minutes 200 bpm
5 minute cool down

So the high intensity workout is only about 20 minutes, and you can vary your intervals for your skill level (you won't be able to do 2 minutes right off the bat). And you target high beats per minute will vary on your age and fitness level. I'm young and healthy, so i've got to get it pretty high (200 bpm) which is NOT easy. The idea behind this is that you will not burn fat during your workout, but you'll burn fat all during the day AFTER your workout.

So just some ideas on how you can change it up. 

Obviously, still would be wise to go see your doctor and let them know of your specific problem this time, so the appropriate things can be checked.


----------



## frlsgirl

@beau159 Yeah, I carefully watched the heart rate monitor on the elyptical last night and I don't think it's accurate. Your workout routine sounds doable - I'll have to get a real heart rate monitor and try it out. 

@anabel I know what you mean about protein - I do eat a lot of it throughout the day - just not in the morning. Time for some bacon and eggs for breakfast!


----------



## tlkng1

I admit I didn't go through all of the responses so if I duplicate I apologize . I am a breath holder form way back..as a junior rider my dad had a cardboard sign with the word BREATHE on it and I always hear it in my lessons even now. That part is a matter of practice and thinking about making yourself breathe...believe it or not, singing to the gait has helped me with that.

The other issue is what you are consuming prior to the lesson. Carbs are good for immediate energy but they aren't meant to be long term..think of a sprint vice a steady run. Form what you listed you aren't taking in quite enough prior to the lesson..you need to add proteins. A protein bar or protein drink can help. That gives you the longer term effect and keeps your blood sugar levels more leveled out. Carbs cause sort of a roller coaster look, high up and low down..proteins are more horizontal in the effect.

Trotting and cantering 25 mins out of 30 in a correct working trot/canter seems a bit much for both rider and horse in your particular setting (ignoring endurance horses and riders here). In clinics the most any clinician has ever pushed me is about 18 mins before a break (by video time)

As a secondary thought here; when my horse isn't moving properly forward, I get out of breath very quickly at the trot due to working too hard to post. When he actually moves properly, I can post seemingly forever with barely a rise in breathing rate. I've learned relatively quickly to get that proper forward movement..

Also, in cold weather your lungs dry out due to the cold air...this is one of the reasons in extremely cold weather our barn cancels lessons as the horses have the same breathing issues the riders do..the cold air isn't good for them either.

As I glanced back through the responses I am editing here...I have the same issue with low BP and I am also occasionally anemic due to low hemoglobin..lack of iron. I am off and on iron tablets to help but when I am approaching a time I am getting low again, I feel it. I am always tired,have absolutely no energy and tend to get more headaches. This is my cue to get the prescription started again. I do take a daily vitamin which has helped to mitigate the worse of the symptoms but every now and again I need the full iron push. The issue is actually pretty frustrating as I routinely eat all of the green leafy veggies, including Spinach which I love, yet my iron level still fluctuates and it isn't related to any certain time..just a genetic inheritance for the entire female line on both sides of the family.


----------



## totalfreedom

I'm in the boat with tempest....it sounds like you're body may not be getting enough fuel. The body's cells run on simple carbohydrates and if you don't get enough of them in your diet then your body is going to begin taking them from somewhere else......as in from taking apart muscle and fat tissue. And if it get's to that stage things can get......loopy. If you've ever water fasted then you will know the feelings.

Getting stitches......could be something as simple as not getting enough water. It's said that when a child is born it is up to 90% water, and at death the content of water has been measured to be as low as 50%. Chronic dehydration is pretty rampant, and simply changing that brings tremendous benefit to many people. I find it a good practice to wake up and drink up to a quart of water first thing in the morning. And I try to drink a large quantity of water 20 minutes or so before a meal. If you find it difficult to drink a large amount of water it could be a sign of dehydration.

To talk about diet.....there's so much info and mis-info out there it's hard to know where to start. But I've seen and read of miraculous things happening when people adopt a raw food diet, especially when it's very high in fruit. I've found it to be the cleanest and most energizing way to eat, and the health benefits are astounding. Though, the simple thought of eating some fully loaded burritos with hot sauce makes me drool. :lol:

And the breathing.....first off lemme comment on food again. Dairy is a big culprit to many with asthma and allergies, it clogs up the pathways with mucus. There are other culprits, but this one is by far the largest IMO/IME. Breathing....there's lots of people talking and writing about the benefits and the techniques to do deep breathing. This could be of some benefit to you to research.


----------



## verona1016

Just another thought- have you noticed any palpitations or arrhythmia? I faint occasionally from bradycardia (slow heart beat) and I also usually have blood pressure that's on the low side of normal.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> I know but trying to sit the trot with a full bladder is no fun  I wonder how competitive dressage riders deal with that.


Why would your bladder be full? If you eat enough in the morning, which you currently are not, and drink throughout the day, you should be fine.

Sitting trot is a lot of work, it's a huge ab workout and therefore you need to be able to replace those lost calories else you WILL be very dizzy and feeling ill.


----------



## frlsgirl

verona1016 said:


> Just another thought- have you noticed any palpitations or arrhythmia? I faint occasionally from bradycardia (slow heart beat) and I also usually have blood pressure that's on the low side of normal.


No if anything I have the opposite problem - my resting heart rate is too high relative to my low BP. Interesting though.


----------



## 4horses

See your doctor. There is a thing you can blow into and it measures lung capacity- will be reduced if asthma or allergies are in the way.

See if you can get a prescription for a glucose monitor- they are free at CVS. If you have an episode you can take your blood sugar immediately.

You can also get a blood pressure monitor and take your blood pressure when you are having an episode.

I used to have blackouts when standing up or exercising- it was from malnutrition.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Asthma isn't just brought on by allergies, there are other reasons too. I would go to a pulmonary specialist before I went to an allergist but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Prinella

Definately chat to your go but the first step would be to eat more and add protein. Bacon and eggs sounds like just the thing!


----------

